# Mounted Nurgle Army - suggestions?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to build an all-mounted Nurgle army, based largely around Chaos Knights and Marauder Horsemen. Any suggestions?

Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Im trying to do a simlar idea and the main advice I can give you is get some chaos war hounds and protect you knights and get them in to close combat by turn 2. the tactics for such an army wont be subtle and be aware it wont work everytime.
You are going to be very out numbered and your resiliance will only last as long as your momentum, but the carnage an army like this can dish out is amazing. I'm still at the stage of tweeking the list so that it will work.
Maybe post up some of your ideas for a list and we can talk through what may work and what wont.
good luck


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Snorri. Warhounds are fantastic for protecting your knights, and taking on units which don't need a Knight to hit home.

Nurgle Chariots are pretty useful as well, for taking on WS3 units, and due to impact hits, the one thing that guarantees that you will be hitting before High Elves.

It depends if you want All Cavalry, however, or Cavalry, with Dragon Ogres.

It depends how many attacks you want, how many wounds you want etc.

For the same Price as a unit of 5 Knights, with mark and full command, you can get a Dragon ogre unit of 3, with Great Weapons.

Comparing stats, the first one has 5 wounds, t4, a 1+ Armour Save, 7" Move, WS5, Str5/Str6 Lances, Ld8, 2 Attacks, 1 wound and a Mark. So that's 11 WS5 , Str 5/6 attacks on the charge, and enemies hitting back are at -1 Weapon Skill.

Dragon Ogres, have Str7 Great Weapons, 3 Attacks, 4 Wounds, T5, 7" Move, and a 4+ Armour Save. This gives 9 WS4 Str7 attacks.

So it's up to you. But there's nothing like Charging the same distance as a Chariot, only to break it apart in one hit.

For your Generals unit (I'd get a BSB, with Mark of Slaanesh, Axe of Khorne, Barded Steed, Soporific Musk, and give Mark of Nurgle to the Unit, with the Banner of Rage. You're going to be charging any case, will have Warhounds to block the Baiters, and strike harder than a Freight Train.

For your Basic Marauder Cavalry, units of 5 should be enough, perhaps a unit or two with a rank, to give you some easy combat resolution (Costs approximately 200pts for 10, that way, but when a Knight unit costs that much 5, and no upgrades, you see what's good.

Throwing Axes are good. Some times, when you can see you're being led into a trap, use Throwing Axes. Str4 ranged attack? Sitting just inside the targets charge range? And then an easy regroup, thanks to the musician, just in time to either shoot again, or prepare a flank charge against the redirected unit.

So simply, BSB, a Sorceror or two (Nurgle's a very nasty lore for these, a secondary useful Lore is Slaanesh, mainly to cause Terror in your Knights and Dragon Ogres, and drawing units out for you to mob them), 4+ Units of 5 Marauder Cavalry (Flails, Throwing Axes, Musician at minimum), 1 unit+ of 10 Marauder cavalry (Mark of Tzeentch, better for surviving than Mark of Nurgle, as there aren't many WS2 units around), 1-4 units of5+ Knights (remember the killer combo I said before?), and 0-2 Dragon Ogres. Chariots are something that can be added on after, but any spare points should be going on your Warhounds, as they are good for stopping detachments, and ranged units, allowing you to focus your Marauders on targetting supporting units for units that have been charged by your Knights.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> For your Basic Marauder Cavalry, units of 5 should be enough, perhaps a unit or two with a rank, to give you some easy combat resolution (Costs approximately 200pts for 10, that way, but when a Knight unit costs that much 5, and no upgrades, you see what's good.


I swear a couple of weeks back you were vehemently opposed to marauder horsemen with rank bonuses.... now I'm confused 

And back on topic:
One thing to bear in mind if you give marauder horsemen a rank bonus is that they need light armour + shield in order to do it, which means they will lose thier fast cavalry ability.

This changes how you use the unit a fair bit, as it loses an awful lot of manauverability. For these ones I normally kit them up with a couple of ranks and a full command to let them actually stand some chance of winning a combat on their own. 15 costs about the same as a chaos knight regiment, but they stand a fair chance against even units which are fully ranked up!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It changes really - they are still fast Cavalry though. I wasn't talking about ranks either - I was talking more about Outnumber. 1 hammer unit of Knights won't cut an enemy open if they outnumber you - Being outnumbered by Cavalry (especially considering that Knights will autobreak any unit not ItP, or Fear Causing) is far easier to break a Charge. They are still a supporting unit, rather than a full blown combat unit. Alternatively, they can be a 'Heavy' Light Cavalry Unit (just Light Armour), used to have a Str 5 Charge to deal with Flankers, Flyers, or Skirmishers. 

Nurgle Knights? Too Expensive (+1 Rank Bonus is 430pts, and that's without any Command)
Flailed Marauder Medium Cavalry? Just right (240pts).
Warhounds? Aren't US2.
Dragon Ogres? More Damage, but not Fast Cavalry, Special, and are only US12 for the whole unit. Do cause Fear though, but unlikely to Autobreak.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I'd say that spending an extra ~120pts for +1 combat res from outnumber is a bit of a waste - especially as they won't be getting the bonus for the rank due to the aforementioned fast cavalry rule.

Also if that's all you want, use Warhounds. They are US2 (see LRB p71 - *** note at the bottom of the US table - chaos hounds are specifically mentioned) and you can get 20 of them for about the same price as the 10 marauder horsemen. Also - they can have the rank bonuses as well as they are not fast cavalry so will in fact be adding more to your static combat res. They may lose you some of this due to their absolute ineffectiveness in combat, but then the same is true to a lesser degree for the marauder horsemen, and they're not adding as much in the first place.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey... How did I miss that? Warhounds are even better than I thought. In that case, scratch the Ranked Marauders Cavalry, and take Warhounds.

Thanks for that though Critta +Rep.

Listen to the 'Critta' - He has better eyesight than me!

That was my main gripe in the Rulebook, tbh - I could never find the US rules for them, whereas it specifically listed it in the Previous Army Book. Now they're definately worth that 60pts.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

No worries Vaz, I must admit to having missed it myself for a long time. Those little footnotes are pretty easy to not read!

My main gripe with both rulebook & WoC book is the lack of any rules for ranking up models of different base sizes. I can't count the number of stupid awkward suggestions I've heard from people in Gw because "you can't use the rules from the lizardman army book as that's specific to lizardmen!" Hopefully they'll sort this out in the new one *crosses fingers hopefully*


----------

